# Engine?



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, maybe I got lost some where, the stock 89 - 94 comes with the KA24E engine right?

Why can't I find one for the 240sx on ebay?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 89 - 90 cars used the SOHC KA24E, while the 91 - 98 cars used the DOHC KA24DE.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Why is it that they are hard to find on Ebay, and then again if I found one, would it be worth buying it?


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, what the fuck, I'm starting to get pissed, can some one find me a KA24E 240sx engine on ebay, I can't find one.......


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres one for a truck - dont know what major differences are but its rwd like the s13 engine.
eBay Motors: 2.4 liter Nissan truck engine ka24e (item 190204827300 end time Mar-14-08 22:42:09 PDT)


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats Sleep, Sorry for the double post, just flusterate been looking for awhile, I'm not sure if that would work with the 240sx, maybe if the bushings and mounts where in the correct spot..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Why not just build up the motor that's now in your car.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

The truck motor will work just a lil more torquey. On my daily driven 240sx I got the KA24E motor from national parts for like 600 bucks. Motor only had about 60k miles on it and it runs perfect. The phone number is 888-618-4907. They have motors with less mile or more miles depends on how much u want to spend.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Icon, Do they have a website, or do you know if they are local. Like I called a few places and they wanted 1.6k - 2.2k for one with a wanitty and installation and I don't want that.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont know if they have a site and they are a company that looks for the engine nationwide, then they have it shipped out to you. I took the engine out myself and put the new one in myself as well. If u have some one do it for you shouldnt be no more than about $300 to do it.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

why would you buy a motor from ebay? go buy onefrom a reputed engine supplier you may pay more but at least you wont get ripped off...

i know of a few people buying different engines off ebay who have been sold junk

also the ka24e truck engine is the EXACT same as the 240 engine

but be careful with buying any engine ive seen more bad luck than good... 

and for 2k you could get an sr20


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you buy from reputable people/compaines on ebay, but tards like to buy the cheapest motorset they see and end up getting raped for it.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, im just lost on were to get one. I already got raped on the car it's self, so I don't feel like getting fucked again.


----------

